

Tree.js is a JavaScript library to build and manipulate hookable trees - robinbressan
https://github.com/marmelab/tree.js

======
thoughtpalette
I might be thick, but what's a valid use case for this? Tree-based navigation?
(e.g. admin section in web-application to browse a 'file system')

~~~
robinbressan
I used it in [https://github.com/marmelab/phpcr-
browser](https://github.com/marmelab/phpcr-browser)

~~~
thoughtpalette
That Tree Provider service looks intense. So pretty much the functionality I
assumed.

Awesome project btw! Super detailed readme.

~~~
robinbressan
Thanks for you support!

